# UAE Armed Forces Pictures



## Mosamania

I thought that the UAE armed forces deserved a thread. I will let you be the judge:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

UAE made UAVs:
Yebhoon-R





MALE UAE Smart Eye:

















Target Drones:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

United 40 Armed UAV:












Armed with 8 Namrood missiles:





YABHON-R UAV:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Talon Missiles a JV between Adcmon systems and Rayethon:













YABHON-Extreme JDAM:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

yes the deserve more then this . UAE is our best best friend since first day of their independence . i love them . i will keep it update . good for remember me .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Surenas

Long live American equipment!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

This still can't make the arrow in the heart like Saudi Hawks but still good enough

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

MADE IN UAE VEHICLES

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Impressive military...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*MRLS*

*HIMARS*:






*Smerch*:





*FIROS 122 mm:
*





*T-122 122mm	
*





*TR-300 300mm	Self-propelled MRL
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Ottoman-Turk said:


> mosa how is turks seen in the arab world , can you explain the what the most hateful think and why he hates to most liked , and majority think



Well in General as far as I know people hardly even knew Turkey exists. Nobody hated it and nobody liked it either. However after Turkey started getting more coverage and also its stance on the Arab spring people right now think of it positively.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xestan

UAE's Military is very well equipped, I'm impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Surenas said:


> Long live American equipment!



AND the men using them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


Can you post the pictures of Missile Corvettes which are going to be inducted in UAE NAVY and also any other Armed Ship which they have ?


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


I can't understand one thing why on earth all of Fighter Planes of UAE Air Force are based only in base they should have at least 5 bases for 150 Fighter Planes


----------



## VelocuR

UAE's population is just 8 million? It must be mini-Israel with superior technology. 






Total: 80 Desert Falcon (Block 60 half generation ahead of 52), cost $6.4 billion deal contract with US during 2000. 10-12 years planning and training long.


Impressive.


----------



## killerx

UAE has some realy good and advance tec mate but what use you cant defende your muslim brothers


----------



## turbo charged

how many tanks have uae got?


----------



## Mosamania

killerx said:


> UAE has some realy good and advance tec mate but what use you cant defende your muslim brothers



Well armies first have to defend their own country. And then when they when they become more powerful they can leak that power else where. This is how it is with US. This is why also China is not going like US because they didn't reach the tipping point where they can project power, However in the last couple of years I have noticed that it has just started reaching that tipping point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

turbo charged said:


> how many tanks have uae got?



470 MBTs.

388 Leclercs.
45 AMX-30S
36 OF-40 Mk2.



RaptorRX707 said:


> UAE's population is just 8 million? It must be mini-Israel with superior technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total: 80 Desert Falcon (Block 60 half generation ahead of 52), cost $6.4 billion deal contract with US during 2000. 10-12 years planning and training long.
> 
> 
> Impressive.



Our 154 F-15SAs are going to be more Advanced and much much more powerful  . Couple that with 72 Eurofighter Typhoons... You can only imagine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Thank you very much Mosamania.

I hoped that many people make the effort to watch all his videos entirely.


*United Arab Emirates Air Force (UAEAF) at Red Flag*






















*See link &#8220;Red Flag&#8221;:*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Flag_%28United_States_Air_Force%29



*Union Defence Force (UAE) recruitment advertising*













*United Arab Emirates Army peacekeepers deployment in Afghanistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Tawazun Advanced Defense Systems*







*Caracal Gun factory (UAE)*







*TADS KS-11*








*NIMR (Tawazun)*







*Link official Tawazun UAE:*

Tawazun : : Home



*Burkan Munition Systems Company (Tawazun)*







*Link official Burkan Munition Systems Company:*

Burkan Munitions Systems



Go, go , go the Peninsula Shield Force (GCC).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

Mosamania said:


> Well armies first have to defend their own country. And then when they when they become more powerful they can leak that power else where. This is how it is with US. This is why also China is not going like US because they didn't reach the tipping point where they can project power, However in the last couple of years I have noticed that it has just started reaching that tipping point.



To add what Mossa said, if we take example of Pakistan, Muslim world's strongest Military, still we've been only able to help other Muslim countries in a very limited manner, the reason being corrupt and incompetent leadership, lack of willpower and of course internal problems.


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

lol serious didnt they know about us



Mosamania said:


> Well in General as far as I know people hardly even knew Turkey exists. Nobody hated it and nobody liked it either. However after Turkey started getting more coverage and also its stance on the Arab spring people right now think of it positively.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Man the UAE have got some kick a** equipment!! When money is no object you can certainly get a nice looking armed forces!! 

+ a X5 LSV! WHY NOT?!!


----------



## VelocuR

Mosamania said:


> *Our 154 F-15SAs are going to be more Advanced and much much more powerful  . Couple that with 72 Eurofighter Typhoons... You can only imagine*



Oh you can exchange some fancy planes with UAE. F15 Eagle for F16 Desert Falcon, think about it ?! a great brothers, eh? 


p.s: I used to live in Abu Dhabi, I had good memories there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

RaptorRX707 said:


> Oh you can exchange some fancy planes with UAE. F15 Eagle for F16 Desert Falcon, think about it ?! a great brothers, eh?
> 
> 
> p.s: I used to live in Abu Dhabi, I had good memories there.



HAHAHA LoL. The F-15 is twice as expensive as the F-16 and is twice as strong.. Especially the new variants we are getting. Anyway why would we exchange?? In a few years time all of the GCC airforces will be one AirForce once the unity deal gets through.. Then we will have 130 F-16s and 230 F-15s, 80 Mirages, 72 Typhoons and 42 F-18s . You can add news AirCrafts I haven't mentioned.

Oh and close to 160 Apaches and 270 BlackHawks..... The list goes on and on and on.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arushbhai

Not trying to offend anyone, but its not the size of a dog in a fight but the size of the fight in the dog. If your men are not motivated to fight, theyll never win, no matter how good their toys are. A good example is US. American troops are frustrated, and unmotivated to fight in afg. No matter how amazing their tech is, they cant achieve their objective. They have lost the motivation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

arushbhai said:


> Not trying to offend anyone, but its not the size of a dog in a fight but the size of the fight in the dog. If your men are not motivated to fight, theyll never win, no matter how good their toys are. A good example is US. American troops are frustrated, and unmotivated to fight in afg. No matter how amazing their tech is, they cant achieve their objective. They have lost the motivation.


Some people talk like they won all of their wars. When you feel your country existence and sovereignty is threaten, you will turn into a monster and rush out to defend your country whatever it takes, and since you possess out of the world equipment as well as strong economy to back you up, your morale will be high. History proved that countries with high living standards fought more fiercely and won their wars. History is filled with examples. USA war in Afghanistan is called a preemptive war against "terrorism", and it's normal that US troops are with low morale as they feel it's not their war and non of their bussiness. But look how Russians, Japanis, American, Germans...etc fought in WW1 and 2 as they felt they were fateful wars. People in low standard living countries with less sophesticated military think they are tough and can overcome Europians "soft" troops, while those softy control the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Surenas said:


> Long live American equipment!



I see b+tt hurt... b+tt hurt everywhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Deno said:


> I see b+tt hurt... b+tt hurt everywhere...



You know with the goodies they've (UAE-KSA) got right now...they'd kick your Turkish butttt too !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Armstrong said:


> You know with the goodies they've (UAE-KSA) got right now...they'd kick your Turkish butttt too !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Deno said:


>



But then again as fat as your butttt is...even an AIM 9X would just bounce right off !


----------



## United

Nice thread Thanks

I dont understand why do u have to compare ur self to Turkey?

Turkey can not be compared to Arab armies

Turks are way ahead in all factors, what will be good is military cooperation with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

UAE Pantsir during delivery:















Female Pilots of the UAE/AF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

The &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1593;&#1602;&#1577; picture above is probably from Qatar


----------



## Nishan_101

Mosamania said:


>



I think they should install some torpedo tubes in it as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wakapdf

Its good to see UAE forces advancing. But UAE also needs to focus on its intelligence services. In today's world, almost all countries have decent conventional forces, its the intelligence forces that make the difference


----------



## Nishan_101

Mosamania said:


>



Far better for the UAE to have a single platform for like Saab-2000 or ATR-72s for AEW&Cs and for MPAs along with SIGNIT/ELINT which can be done by fighter jets well.


----------



## Kompromat

Surenas said:


> Long live American equipment!



Fire extinguisher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Mosamania said:


>



Are those some data markers?


----------



## Vitamin_C

Mosamania said:


>



That f7pg and f-16 to the extreme left are from PAF... 
Notice that name HAMAD written on the Island below... This maybe exercise from Al Dhafra airbase in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## HangPC2

Abu Dhabi & CTRM (Malaysia) JV....


----------



## Gabriel92

I found a beautiful video...

[youtube]





F16 Block 60

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Gabriel92

Great video and photos from our brothers and sisters in UAE!


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

man that is some deadly firepower they are hiding in UAE 
really love the pics of F-16 blk 60 , Apache and Pantsir


----------

